# Emulsifiers in grease interceptors?



## mtlogcabin (Jun 3, 2014)

2009 UPC

Section 1014.2

All grease interceptors shall be maintained in an efficient operating condition by periodic removal of the accumulated grease and latent material.........

Restaurants are using emulsifiers in their grease traps which just allows the grease into the public sewer system where it congeal downstream causing sewer problems

I can not find a specific code section that prohibits the use of emulsifiers in the UPC. There is a prohibition in the IPC in food waste grinders but not grease interceptors

Question

Do you think the above code section would prohibit the use of emulsifiers in grease interceptors?


----------



## Frank (Jun 3, 2014)

I suspect that the public utiility's strong waste rules would apply.


----------



## north star (Jun 3, 2014)

*= + =*





> *Question:*"Do you think the above code section would prohibit the use of emulsifiers in grease interceptors?"


IMO, ...No !.......*REASON:* The cited code section is specific to the grease interceptoronly, and not the AHJ sanitary sewer system.

No one wants to pay for the maintenance \ cleaning \ repairs of the sanitary sewer

system, yet a lot of the ones who actually have grease interceptors; and

actually clean them regularly, believe they have done all that is necessary

to have and maintain a sanitary sewer system in good working condition.

Once their wastes leave their property, ...it is no longer their problem !   :banghd



*= + =*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 3, 2014)

> *REASON:* The cited code section is specific to the grease interceptoronly, and not the AHJ sanitary sewer system.


The code states removal of the grease ther is not an option for adding a chemical which will send it down the drain which is basically what an emulsifier product does

Not much different then running very hot water through a grease trap

Just wondering what other jurisdictions are doing

Here is one

*5.    Usage of Enzymes and Emulsifiers:*

Do not use additives, including but not limited to biological or chemical agents, enzymes or surfactants acting as grease emulsifiers, into any grease interceptor or trap, for FOG remediation. Please note that chemicals used for odor control and drain cleaning is not prohibited from usage.

http://www.cvsan.org/FOG


----------



## north star (Jun 3, 2014)

*= + =*

At my former place of employment, ...the "powers that be" chose to

have the taxpayers absorb the continuous costs of cleaning \

maintaining the san. sewer system, rather than have the restaurants

& others, to regularly clean & maintain their own grease interceptors.

Some did not even have interceptors, or did not properly dispose of

their F.O.G. wastes to an approved site  [ i.e. - an approved,   off-site

location  ].

Also, it was a regular practice for one business owner to have to do

one thing, and another business owner to not have to do anything,

or far less than the others  [  i.e. - no consistency in applying the

codes & ordinances they voted to adopt and enforce  ].   :-(

*~ $ ~ $ ~*


----------



## fatboy (Jun 3, 2014)

Our WW folks moniter businesses pretty close, to much grease, bam, they are putting an interceptor in.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 4, 2014)

Some enzymes work and some don't.  Not all drains go to the grease trap, assuming there is a grease trap.  The enzymes can help keep floor drains, sink drains, and grease interceptors clean and free flowing.  There are also timed injectors that put a measured amount of enzymes into the drains and grease traps.  And there are also companies who will clean the grease interceptors with a vacuum pump.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 4, 2014)

> There are also timed injectors that put a measured amount of enzymes into the drains and grease traps.


That is the type that allows the grease to leave the interceptor and congeal downstream in the public sewer lines.

Isn't the purpose of a grease interceptor/trap is to provide a place for the grease to accumulate and then be removed versus treated and sent through the interceptor/trap? I can see the benefit of its use in a floor or sink drain and even the drains down stream of the interceptor but I believe it is incorrect to be using in an interceptor.


----------

